# It made it all the way east



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Someone brought this into the office.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Another interesting item


----------



## gardenparty (Jan 29, 2015)

I like the look of that valve, looks solid!


----------



## jmc12185 (Aug 27, 2013)

Looks like a leaker. And it's got a swastica on the handle.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

It's a Crane valve.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

plbgbiz said:


> It's a Crane valve.


Yep! 1920's & 30's it points opposite the Nazi Swastika...


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

It is identical to a Nazi swastika. The valve tag schedule is really cool. You dont get that on a new home very often these days.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

I wonder if John C Fetzer is on the Z?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

It was considered a good luck symbol for early pilots. A swastika was reported to have been painted inside the nosecone of the Spirit of St. Louis.

Hitler really screwed it up a lot of things. You think that's bad, you should have seen how we used to salute the flag before all the propaganda reels started hitting the theatres. Google the Bellamy Salute.


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Also is it in the Chinese Buddha for centuries but in opposite way.


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

I like the the orders for cistern water. I bet a lot of people think they are cutting edge by using cistern water. I met one lady who really thought she was doing something new.


----------

